# The end of tobacco



## jkbirocz (Jan 7, 2008)

I have quit smoking cigarettes   It is horrible and great at once. I have tried many times before, but I feel that this is the true end. My last cigarette was on new years day at 4pm. Since then I haven't touched one and have been coughing up some nasty s***. It has been damn hard, but I have been telling myself for the last 4 years that I am going to quit after I graduate college. I have smoked 1-2 packs a day all through college. My gf got me nicorette to calm the cravings and it has helped a lot. I grew up with smoking. My dad and g-pop, who I spent the most time with through childhood, smoked tons of cigarettes. I am so glad that I stopped...even though I am only less than a week in from quitting. I feel great about myself and hope, more than anything, that I can keep it up. It sounds pretty sad, but this is the longest I have gone without a cigarette in over 4 years, even when I was in the hospital with pneumonia. Please wish me luck. Next on the list is to drop 20lbs...but I like to take one step at a time.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 7, 2008)

Good for you! Good luck!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 7, 2008)

good job, keep it up man! some say quitting cigarettes is harder than quitting heroin


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> good job, keep it up man! some say quitting cigarettes is harder than quitting heroin



Tobacco sucks. I quit 6 months after my son was born. He was born September 11, 2001. 

You can do it man!


----------



## Gamefisher (Jan 7, 2008)

Congratulations, stick with it. You can do it! (in a Rob Schneider voice)

Matt


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

Gamefisher said:


> Congratulations, stick with it. You can do it! (in a Rob Schneider voice)
> 
> Matt




LOL! Great movie!


----------



## redbug (Jan 7, 2008)

Jake, good luck in your quest 
just take it one day at a time and you will do it. 
just think of all the extra cash you will have to buy new baits for Dave to borrow


Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2008)

I heard that lots of fishing will cure anything - hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 7, 2008)

Wishing you luck in quitting! I quit cold turkey for exactly two months, then fell off the wagon and started again in mid-June :roll: . During those two months of not smoking I went from my normal 178lbs to 187lbs, which I contribute to eating a ton of candy (and other foods in excess) while quitting. Since I've started again, I have found a way to limit the amount I smoke. I no longer smoke in the house, and now go to the garage (even when it's freezing). My wife's new car......no smoking allowed. I figured if I couldn't quit completely, I'd do my best to limit how much.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 7, 2008)

You can do it man. Just think,with every drag off a cig you were taking 20 seconds off your life!!! NO JOKE! I quit about 8 years ago and thank God I made it through w/out rippin' somebodys head off. Best thing you can do is just try not to think about when you did smoke. (Like after you ate or before bed etc. ) We got faith in ya bro


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck Jake. Just don't carp, or catfish in the time period you plan on quitting. You know what sitting around leads to.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree that it is better not to chew the gum, I am pretty sure my gf got it for her rather than me....I am pretty quick tempered even with nicotine. According to the nicorette package I should be chewing 9-12 pieces a day, and will slowly go off of it after 12 weeks. I only chew it when I really want a cig and havent chewed more than 5 pieces in a day, not to mention I'm not buying another box of it. The worst time for me is night time and while driving. The worst part is realizing I will never smoke again, I keep thinking that after a few weeks I will be rewarded with a cigarette, but thats not gonna happen. 

The worst part is that I am at home with my dad, and he refuses to pay for cable and hi-speed internet. 3 fuzzy channels and dial-up internet would make a non-smoker want a cigarette. I have been watching the 3 seasons of the Wire that I have on dvd over and over again, and playing sega bass fishing on my crappy old dreamcast. After the seabass trip, I'll be heading back to my apartment at school, yay for cable and fast internet 8) The drive to the marina and the day of fishing will definately be a big test. Hopefully I will be catching fish non-stop so I don't even think about it. It is definately getting easier, but it still sucks. If all else fails, I'm gonna start buying a $5 lure daily since its not going to cigarettes.


----------



## Zman (Jan 8, 2008)

Good luck man, I'm on that train myself. I had some extra motivation though, I had to stop smoking for a few days after wisdom tooth surgery, and just decided I might as well quit for good. I smoked about 14 years, pack a day. I've quit cold turkey and it's been 5 weeks.

Those first few days off nicotine were the worst, I got pretty pissed at anything and everything, for no reason. I made an attempt before years ago, but I cheated and had cigars on occasion, which eventually led to sneaking a smoke here and there. Soon enough it was a pack a day Can't do it that way.

This time, I will try not to touch a tobacco product ever. I still get cravings, but they last literally seconds to a few minutes. It's all in my head. If I really need something, I'll grab a coffee or soda, or a snack. 

Next step is to join a gym and get back to fighting weight!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 8, 2008)

redbug said:


> Jake, good luck in your quest
> just take it one day at a time and you will do it.
> just think of all the extra cash you will have to buy new baits for Dave to borrow
> 
> ...



Yes Jake - you can become addicted to purchasing lures for me to ummm, "borrow"  _I will prepare a list for you_


----------



## Victor Coar (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations!
It took me so long to quit I tried everything. Finally when I was diagnosed with diabetes My Doctor made it sound as if I would die instantly if I didn't, so that worked pretty good. I guess I am trying to say don't wait for a serious problem to quit. I am healthier as a Diabetic than I ever was beforehand. Don't stop quitting!!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 29, 2008)

Good job on the decision!! A good idea that I have seen when people quit who belong to sites like this. They set up a little online quitting blog/diary. This helps them to vent their frustrations and celebrate their victories. Everyone who is a par of the community are here to help with words of praise and encouragement!

We are behind you all the way!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 29, 2008)

LOL
you guys are 5 months behind - Jake is no quitter!


----------

